# Syracuse Train Show



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I went to the Syracuse NY train show today to do some flyer mining.Very little in the way of flyer stuff, especially engines. I did however, pick up a nice 30B transformer, completely serviced, with a guarantee, for $155 bucks.I just got done testing it out on one of my 322's and a 312 and this thing puts out some power!! I was afraid to crack the throttle wide open. The only thing I don't like about it is you have to lift the handles to completely cut the power to the tracks, unlike my other transformers. I checked with one of my manuals and this is correct.With the handle down in run position,at zero throttle, it will trickle out 2 volts or so.To completely eliminate the voltage, you must lift the handle out of the clips.Oh well, I was looking for more power, and boy did I get it!! I also picked up a 5 car O gauge set of NYC passenger cars. I have a nice K-line diesel set, ABA, with 4 motors, and I needed some passenger cars for it.Of course, it was the usual train show deal.. I got it home and although it looked complete and perfect, there's 3 couplers that are broken. The story of my life!! Now to see if I can get the couplers for it....


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

flyernut said:


> ...The only thing I don't like about it is you have to lift the handles to completely cut the power to the tracks, unlike my other transformers. I checked with one of my manuals and this is correct. With the handle down in run position,at zero throttle, it will trickle out 2 volts or so...



It's supposed to keep the reverse from cycling. Doesn't always work though.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

The New Guy said:


> It's supposed to keep the reverse from cycling. Doesn't always work though.


Thanks.. Upon further testing, I noticed the right hand throttle will operate the loco with the handle up.. Must be something just a little out of adjustment.The seller "guaranteed it, we'll see..


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Those 30B's are great trannies putting out 300 watts. I have one that needs a bit of service before I try to use it.

It was my impression that the control handles were spring-loaded and could be pushed down to barely contact the clip and provide power. You had to hold it in that position to run your trains. If you would let it go in that state, the spring would lift the handle of the clip and power shut off immediately. Only if you push the handle all the way into the clip to seat it would the power flow continuously, thus not requiring the need to continuously hold the handle down.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Those 30B's are great trannies putting out 300 watts. I have one that needs a bit of service before I try to use it.
> 
> It was my impression that the control handles were spring-loaded and could be pushed down to barely contact the clip and provide power. You had to hold it in that position to run your trains. If you would let it go in that state, the spring would lift the handle of the clip and power shut off immediately. Only if you push the handle all the way into the clip to seat it would the power flow continuously, thus not requiring the need to continuously hold the handle down.


You're correct.. Maybe I mis-spoke. The tranny performs as it should, there is a spring-loaded deal in the handle. I love it!


----------

